# sièges



## GIAVENO21

Bonsoir à tous,

sto rielaborando la traduzione della frase seguente: 

L'enfant m'avais fait remarqué sur les sièges recouverts de sombres étoffes damassées, des restes de carcasse de poissons.....

la mia proposta di traduzione è la seguente:
la ragazzina (dal contesto si conosce il sesso e l'età) mi aveva fatto notare su sedie, divani e sofà, ricoperti di scure stoffe damascate, i resti di lische di pesce.

Non esiste un solo termine per tradurre sièges?

merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao GIAVENO21,


GIAVENO21 said:


> L'enfant m'avait fait remarquer sur les sièges recouverts de sombres étoffes damassées, des restes de carcasse de poissons.....
> 
> la mia proposta di traduzione è la seguente:
> 
> "La ragazzina mi aveva fatto notare sui sedili (cf Treccani), ricoperti di scure stoffe damascate, dei resti di carcasse di pesce".
> 
> Non esiste un solo termine per tradurre sièges? _Sì:sedile_
> 
> merci


Va bene così?


----------



## GIAVENO21

Salut,
il termine "sedile" nel linguaggio corrente si riferisce alle automobili, non alla mobilia. Leggendo la definizione sul dizionario , effettivamente la traduzione potrebbe essere corretta ma non è accettata da tutti i correttori, vedi in università. La traduzione è sempre complicata!
Grazie Matoupaschat, per il tuo consiglio prezioso.
buona serata


----------



## matoupaschat

GIAVENO21 said:


> ..il termine "sedile" nel linguaggio corrente si riferisce alle automobili, non alla mobilia. Leggendo la definizione sul dizionario , effettivamente la traduzione potrebbe essere corretta ma non è accettata da tutti i correttori, vedi in università. La traduzione è sempre complicata!


Scusami, avevo sottovalutato la domanda .
Se si vuole far a meno di un elenco di mobili, l'altra soluzione è la _sedia_, che può essere imbottita, con braccioli, a dondolo...
Il bello comunque è che uno a cui si chiede di definire una poltrona comincerà più spesso a recitare, come tutti i dizionari consultati, "sedile ecc..." . 

Bon weekend !


----------



## GIAVENO21

Grazie e buon weekend anche a te.


----------

